# Regular Season Game 80 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. NOK Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(50-29)/(37-42)*

When/Where:
*Saturday, April 14, 7:30 p.m.*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Paul / Brown / Butler / West / Jackson*



*PREVIEW

The Rockets have seized the lead for home-court advantage in the opening round of the playoffs.

On Saturday night, they'll try to take another step towards keeping it.

With three games remaining between now and the start of the playoffs, the Rockets could inch closer towards beginning the postseason at home when they host the New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets at Toyota Center.

The Rockets (50-29) know they'll face the Utah Jazz in the first round, but the two teams are still wrestling for home-court advantage in their upcoming series. Houston has a 1 game lead over the Jazz in the race.

Despite running off three straight road wins to grab the lead from the Jazz, the Rockets are well aware that they can't slip at this point in the season if they want to open the playoffs at home for the first time since 1997.

"The next two games are very important," said Rockets point guard Rafer Alston, refererring to his team's back-to-back home games against the Hornets and Phoenix Suns. "It's not going to be easy, but we have to establish ourselves at home."

The Rockets won't catch a break from their next opponent.

Despite missing three starters, the injury-riddled Hornets are still in playoff contention. They were trailing Golden State and the L.A. Clippers by a game for the final playoff spot in the Western Conference heading into Friday night's action.

Beyond that, the Hornets have reeled off three straight wins over the Rockets this season.

"I don't think it really has to do with how we matchup against them," Alston said. "Whenever you play the Hornets, it's about hustle. They've been beating us for loose balls every time we've played against them."

New Orleans has won five of their past six games even though starters Tyson Chandler (toe), Peja Stojakovic (back) and Desmond Mason (fractured cheek bone and nose) are out.

The Hornets wouldn't be eliminated from the postseason race with a setback in Houston, but they are approaching their final four games as must-win situations.

"We're just going to keep fighting,'' Hornets forward David West told Hornets.com. "As long as we've got a heartbeat, we're going to keep going.''

The Rockets, of course, are looking at the matchup the same way since they're trying to hold off the Jazz.

"We can control (our destiny)," Alston said. "We just have to take care of business at home."*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I was looking forward to Yao on Chandler just before playoffs.
This is a must win game. Shutting down Chris Paul is most important.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

obviously a must win, must stop CP3 and David West can be very dangerous, should win but NOK to have our number


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

We have always lost to the Hornets. I don't know why.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It will be a hard game since we seem to lose to them most of the time. We need to win this game and the next two.


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

cris paul will be better than gary paton.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

We have to win this game by all means.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Burn!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ummm we are 0-3 against the Hornets and tey get a 11.5 point start?????????

What the??????

I dont think we will win by that much but I do think we will win. 

Once again Stop Paul


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rafer got some heat in that shot, tonight!

Mt. with the tip in! 

Rock up 5 - 43-38


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice thats a ten point break

LOL i am watching this in mandarin or cantonese. on ***** it is starting to irratate me lol. I am trying to work out which Hornets players is which. I can tell the ROckets players straight away but the Hornets players hard to decipher. No idea when its in Chris Paul's hands.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Head for three. swish

Damn though Juwan was going to shoot it he was open as all hell.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Luther Juwan fight over the ball neither get it


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I have no idea what a foul is being called for soemtimes....

I need english commentry...........

Or who it is being called for(team or player)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

In any language Devin Brown can shoot!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

57-50 Rock with the lead @ half

should finally get a win against these guys


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

True about Devin Brown

I think Yao just used another PF how many does he have left?????

Yao only had the on PF (i thought Id check it myself on boxscore  )

Ps anyone know if there is radio commentary anywhere?

Ps Are only me and AllEyezonTexas here?

Wheres everyone else??????? This is a big game or is everyone just waiting for playoffs?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

12 point lead now 

Hope we can run away with this......

Great three there by Luther.

AllEyezonTX u still here???????


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Head for 3!! Utah will see alot of that


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL yeah if we win this and Utah lose against the Suns we only need to win one of our last two games for homecourt.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Utah are getting blown out...........

Meanwhile we might still lose this game..........
We have always been ahead but we havent run away with it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Only 5 points now..


I swear if we get swept by a Peja less Hornets(who now have Chandler out as well).............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn cant believe the shot before on the break didnt roll in.............


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

There's still three minutes. Anything can happen.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We seriously struggle against teams with good PG. I have no idea how we are going to handle Deron..............

Chris Paul is 18points(8-14FG) 13assists 8 rebounds.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Love it when TMAC drives the basket


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

New Orleans left the back door wide open! and1


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC with the dunk

Alston great pass

and 1


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Batt calls "3 ball corner pocket!" *SWISH*

Rock up 10!~


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pass by Alston.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking good so far.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC is clutch 11 points in the 4th


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

5-5 3pt. for "Skip" tonight....wow!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think this game is ours now........

Kinda scary when they got within 4points.

Okay now we gotta beat the Suns.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

man, I'm glad to beat those guys & I don't care who hurt!~ Yeah, the Suns got one coming to them...we pull that off we are on our way!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rockets Win! :yay:. The Suns are next.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We have now beaten every side atleast once except the Suns. The next game must be a statement game. 

PS is it just me or did Yao only get 2 rebounds the whole game??? Ummm........


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

times like these i'm glad we have rafer on the team. Now if he just brings the stuff to Utah in the playoffs, i can honestly say, rafer should get at least all-star recognition.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

hroz said:


> PS is it just me or did Yao only get 2 rebounds the whole game??? Ummm........


Yeah. I was wondering about that too.


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

team total 33 rebounds.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hroz said:


> PS is it just me or did Yao only get 2 rebounds the whole game??? Ummm........


He had to step out to guard Marc Jackson who took 19 shots, so that took away a lot of his rebounding opportunities

Good to finally beat the Hornets. Can't wait 'til playing those bloody Suns again


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Is it just me, or is it that every time Violet refs Chuck gets in foul trouble!!

I think she's hot for him, cause she always seems to be studying his arse!!

Oye! LOL

Interesting tidbit...

this game was the first this season in the NBA where two teammates scored over 20 points and had 10+ assists.

Good job Rafer and Tmac!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

LOLZ I cant believe we won.


----------

